# HR44-500 AND HR20-700 both responding to same remote



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

I just had an HR44 installed in the same room as my existing HR20 and HR22. I have the HR20 and HR22 responding to my Logitech Harmony 900 successfully without any cross-talk. This new HR44 is interfering with my HR20 and both receivers are responding to both remotes (my Harmony in HR20 mode as well as the new HR44 remote). Is there any way I can get the HR44 on a separate IR channel? what are my options? I want to be able to control all 3 devices from my Harmony 900. My HR22 is not having this issue.

Any suggestions?

T


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you can program any HD receiver with up to 8 different IR addresses. Just go to the remote advanced menu


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

Peds, That doesn't seem to be the case with the new HR44 genie. Somebody please let me know if I'm mistaken. 

This genie is frustrating. I can't get it to work on it's own remote channel, and I've been trying all afternoon and I can't get the HR44 to see the other 4 DVR's on my home network (that all share with each other fine). WTF??


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

peds48 said:


> you can program any HD receiver with up to 8 different IR addresses. Just go to the remote advanced menu


Except H20. It can only do 2 IR addresses.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And keep in mind, at least some -100 models will only use an alternate code after they are fully booted up. Before that point, they respond to the default.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SolidState said:


> Godfather, That doesn't seem to be the case with the new HR44 genie. Somebody please let me know if I'm mistaken.
> 
> This genie is frustrating. I can't get it to work on it's own remote channel, and I've been trying all afternoon and I can't get the HR44 to see the other 4 DVR's on my home network (that all share with each other fine). WTF??


Rerun network settings and then reboot the other receivers.

¡Vaya con Dios!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I suggest leaving hr44 set to the default IR address, and just switching the hr20 to different IR address:

Set to address 00004, cover the hr44, then program 00004 to remote:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 0 0 0 0 4

Now switch to directv device on the remote and enter the menu:

1. menu> setup> settings> remote> advance setup>
2. press DASH key on the remote, its the key left of the zero key.
3. click on the Receiver #, to reveal a drop down menu, scroll to Receiver 4,
4. click on continue, the remote will no longer control the receiver, slide to AV1 or AV2 on the remote whichever has code 00004
5. done and exit the menu


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

I have this same problem. I replaced an HR22 with a Genie so I have a Genie and a HR22 at the same location. After the installer left I noticed that they are both on the same remote frequency. 

As Edmund suggested above I switched the HR22 to receiver 4 and the DTV remote to 00004.

Now my Logitech Harmony 900 only works with the Genie as the HR22 is on a different freq. Anyone know how to tell my Harmony 900 the new receiver number and Frequency of the HR22? As I recall in setup of the remote there is no special selection for this, I just program the model numbers of the units and it just worked.

Maybe I just repeat remote set up and the blasters somehow tell the remote what setting the HR22 is on when I link it back to my home entertainment center setup.

* If I can't get the HR22 working with the Harmony not that big of a deal as I am only keeping it until I watch a bunch of recordings on it and with the Genie I can access playlist of the HR22 without even turning it on. Almost like magic.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Edmund said:


> I suggest leaving hr44 set to the default IR address, and just switching the hr20 to different IR address:
> 
> Set to address 00004, cover the hr44, then program 00004 to remote:
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with 2 HR21-700s and I want to add an HR44 to the same closet. I use the Harmony 360 and can move the first HR21-700 to a new code of 0004. Does the Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0 have the codes for a third DirecTV DVR?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Special Ed said:


> I have this same problem. I replaced an HR22 with a Genie so I have a Genie and a HR22 at the same location. After the installer left I noticed that they are both on the same remote frequency.
> 
> As Edmund suggested above I switched the HR22 to receiver 4 and the DTV remote to 00004.
> 
> ...


It looks like we have the same question. Several years ago when I set up my Harmony Remote, I made a note that the first HR21-700 used code 8877 and the second one used code 27376. I have no idea where I got those numbers or where in the Harmony software you specify them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you're setting up a remote in RF mode the ID that's used is the last 6 digits of the receivers RID.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

RAD said:


> If you're setting up a remote in RF mode the ID that's used is the last 6 digits of the receivers RID.


I'm setting up the remote in IR mode.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

bpratt said:


> It looks like we have the same question. Several years ago when I set up my Harmony Remote, I made a note that the first HR21-700 used code 8877 and the second one used code 27376. I have no idea where I got those numbers or where in the Harmony software you specify them.


When I originally set up the remote, I had the two HR-22s already set to two different remote frequencies. I don't recall doing anything special in the remote software setup related to this. I just entered two HR-22s and then the activities associated with them and it just worked.

Probably a question to be taken to a Harmony forum.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

On the Harmony software, go to confirm IR, it will have teach three or so commands, then it'll match the other keys in that device to it. Make sure you use the directv remote set to 00004, or whatever alternate address you actually use.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

To change IR codes in the HR44, you need to RC65 type remote.
Since the RC71 comes with the HR44, you need to put the HR44 in IR mode, then use the RC65 remote. In the default IR code to start with.

You can then get the HR44 to respond to an alternate IR code. 
I also think I recall an issue where a setup screen showed code 0003 as valid but it should be 000003 and that fixed everything. But this I'm a bit fuzzy on.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Edmund said:


> I suggest leaving hr44 set to the default IR address, and just switching the hr20 to different IR address:
> 
> Set to address 00004, cover the hr44, then program 00004 to remote:
> 
> ...


OK, then how does one get a Harmony to adopt this new remote code setting for the HR22 referenced in your post?

I ask because I just installed an HR44 Genie. It does not appear to have the ability to program a remote code like other HR DVRs. I have four other DVRs in the same room as the Genie, and one of the other DVRs, specifically an HR22, already has its remote code set to 00004. The Genie is controlling the HR22 in addition to itself. If I can't change the Genie's remote code, I'm thinking of changing the HR22's to something else, say 00005. Maybe that would work.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> OK, then how does one get a Harmony to adopt this new remote code setting for the HR22 referenced in your post?
> 
> I ask because I just installed an HR44 Genie. It does not appear to have the ability to program a remote code like other HR DVRs. I have four other DVRs in the same room as the Genie, and one of the other DVRs, specifically an HR22, already has its remote code set to 00004. The Genie is controlling the HR22 in addition to itself. If I can't change the Genie's remote code, I'm thinking of changing the HR22's to something else, say 00005. Maybe that would work.


In the Logitech Software under the Devices tab, click settings on the HR22 or HR44 device, whichever one you want to switch the remote code for. Then click Confirm IR Commands. Make sure your RC-65 remote is programmed for the new remote code and then follow the on screen directions and it will place the right remote codes into that device for your Harmony.


----------



## LazLong (Oct 23, 2008)

I am having a similar problem with an HR21 and THR22 in the same room. I followed the instructions above and my Harmony One is no longer able to control my HR21, which I set to receiver 3. Here's my equipment:

Harmony One with current firmware using Harmony software v7.7.0
THR22-100
HR21-100

Here is what I did:

Programmed DirecTV remote to ID 3:
Selected AV2 on remote.
Held mute/select and after two blinks entered "00003."

Used Harmony One to enter advanced remote settings on the HR21 and set it to receiver 3.
Went to Settings/Remote/Advanced and did the set to receiver 3 and (-) finger dance.

Verified that the DirecTV could control the HR21 when set to AV2.

Connected Harmony One to PC, launched software and under settings confirmed the IR commands for the HR21.
The software verified the Power Toggle, Direction Up, and Select keys. After this is said the remote already had the correct codes. This was when I knew something was amiss.
Exited back to main menu of software and disconnected Harmony.

Tested Harmony with HR21 and got no response.

Started crying.

Wiped nose and came here to beg for help.


Anyone have any suggestions as to what is buggerd up?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

LazLong said:


> Anyone have any suggestions as to what is buggerd up?


First off, you should not have done anything to the HR21 with your Harmony remote, as far as changing the IR codeset. We need to make sure that you didn't mess something up when you did that. Make sure that your DirecTV remote can still operate each of the DVRs independently, and make a note of which DVR is controlled by which slide location (or which remote controls which one if you are using 2 seperate remotes).

Once you get the above done we can work on your Harmony One. Log into the Harmony Remote software and go to the devices page. Click on troubleshoot under your HR21 device. Select "PVR is not responding to any commands sent by the remote." and click next. Select "Yes - I have a remote for this device" and click next. Follow the steps to verify which codeset your remote is using. Make sure to use the DirecTV remote that is set up for the HR21 (or put the remote slider in the correct position for the HR21). After the software identifies the codeset go back to the devices page and follow the same steps with the THR22, making sure to use the DirecTV remote set up to control it. After you complete that update your Harmony One. It should now be able to control both.

Please note, you have to have both DVRs set to use different IR codesets, you can't use RF on either of them if you want to use your Harmony One.

Edit/
Now that I read your post again it sounds like you were doing everything right. Sounds like your DirecTV remote should be properly controlling your THR22 in DirecTV mode, and your HR21 in AV2 mode. Is that correct?

Then it sounds like you followed the right steps in the Harmony software but you gave up too early. My guess is that the Harmony software was trying to tell you that it correctly identified which IR codeset that you were set to (assuming you were using the DirecTV remote with the slider set to AV2 when hitting the Power Toggle, Direction Up, and Select keys. It wasn't telling you that your remote was already set up correctly, it was saying that it compared the IR signals it just saw to their database and realised that you were using IR codeset 3, and wanted to use those settings for your remote. You shouldn't have to hit every button on the remote just to switch codesets, Logitech's database already has them, it just has you hit a few of them to verify which codeset you are using. My guess is all you would have had to do is update your remote after that and you would have had it working.

If this doesn't work let me know. I have a ton of experience with Harmony Remotes and I'm sure I can get you up and running.


----------



## LazLong (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

It turns out something wacky was going on with the Harmony software. As I said in my original post, when I told the software to verify the IR commands it said I already had the correct IR codes after it compared the Harmony One to the newly ID-changed DirecTV remote, so I didn't bother to update the Harmony. After your message I decided to go back and re-do the Harmony One verify, and this time the software stated that it had a better set of codes and that I needed to update my remote. After the update the Harmony still wouldn't control the HR21, plus my customized "Additional Buttons" for the HR21 activity were missing the first two pages of buttons. I went back and selected Customize Buttons for my HR21 activity and discovered that all of the "Standard Buttons" were blank/unassigned! I went through and manually assigned the commands for the "Standard Buttons" and updated the remote and all was well.

Really strange. I don't recall ever having the Harmony software lose its settings like that, and I've been using it since I got my first H659 way back in the day.

Thanks for responding and confirming that it appeared I had done everything correctly. Evidently I _had_; the Harmony software just lost its mind.

Cheers



Beerstalker said:


> First off, you should not have done anything to the HR21 with your Harmony remote, as far as changing the IR codeset. We need to make sure that you didn't mess something up when you did that. Make sure that your DirecTV remote can still operate each of the DVRs independently, and make a note of which DVR is controlled by which slide location (or which remote controls which one if you are using 2 seperate remotes).
> 
> Once you get the above done we can work on your Harmony One. Log into the Harmony Remote software and go to the devices page. Click on troubleshoot under your HR21 device. Select "PVR is not responding to any commands sent by the remote." and click next. Select "Yes - I have a remote for this device" and click next. Follow the steps to verify which codeset your remote is using. Make sure to use the DirecTV remote that is set up for the HR21 (or put the remote slider in the correct position for the HR21). After the software identifies the codeset go back to the devices page and follow the same steps with the THR22, making sure to use the DirecTV remote set up to control it. After you complete that update your Harmony One. It should now be able to control both.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

When using the Directv remote to teach another remote, for cleaner learns, turn off the extra signal sent with each button press on the direct remote:

1. dtv, av1 or av2 device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH Down


----------

